# Python IDLE unter Gentoo

## Tinitus

Hallo,

gibt es ein ebuild für IDLE (eine Python IDE) unter Gentoo?

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

ja, das normale Python Ebuild, musst nur die benötigten USE aktivieren. Ist, rein aus dem Kopf nur das "tk" Flag.

Bye

Py

----------

## oliver2104

Das kann ich auch bestätigen.

IDLE kommt mit dem normalen Python Ebuild,

braucht aber das Tkinter GUI toolkit

dafür in der /etc/portage/make.conf das Flag USE="tk" hinzufügen.

dann

```
root #emerge --ask --oneshot --newuse python
```

ausführen.

----------

